# Looking for a New Frontier



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've been lookin for a Colt New Frontier, a 5 1/2" or 4 3/4" in .45 Colt. Found a couple on Gun Broker but astronomical prices for collector's pieces. Looking for decent gun for a shooter. Any leads?

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I connected on Gun Broker yesterday! Found a 7 1/2" .45 Colt New Frontier and submitted my bid. The opening bid held and was never raised, so yesterday was notified. I wanted a 5 1/2", but at the price I got the gun there is still enough left in the treasurey to have my 'smith, Keith Warner, cut the barrel back for me.

I had bid on two on Gun Broker, but was out bid BIG TIME, and a local safe queen that was way beyond my means.

Money and FFL are changing hands, expect to arrive early next week or so. Looking forward to getting my hands on this one! Keith asked me if I wanted him to start on it upon receipt, but I want to shoot it first.

I am a happy man!

Bob Wright


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Congratulations, Bob...

...But I thought that Kennedy said that The New Frontier was space, the Moon, and a trip to Mars. :yawinkle:


----------

